# John Deere in Lincoln Park Zoo, Oct. 23, 2004 Chicago, IL



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

John Deere Harvest Day at Lincoln Park Zoo

10:00 AM to 3 PM Saturday, Oct. 23, 2004

Farm-in-the-zoo presented by John Deere with a festival of fun, family activities, Blacksmith presentations, Cooking and canning, prizes and more!

Call 312-742-2000 for details or go to:

http://www.lpzoo.org/index_2.html


----------

